# G4 pin 35w 6v overdriven to 14.2v >8,000 lumens



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

New bulb came in today in cooperation with AW and Northern Lights. Hooked up to kiu socket to bench power, Only marking on bulb 6v, 30w.

6v=2.5A
7.13v=3A
8.03v=3.5A
10.7v=4A
12.25v=5A 
Held 14.2vbulb for some time at next increase 
14.6v=POOF

jim


----------



## Daekar (Nov 13, 2007)

Whoa... seriously? 14.2V @ a current draw slightly higher than 5A gave you more than 8000 bulb-lumens? Good HEAVENS! Well, where to begin... 

What bulb is it?
What did you get it?
How much did it cost?
Do you have any idea what bulb life would be at that drive level?
What is the diameter of the bulb?
How much heat does it give off? - is this a drop-in with a bi-pin adapter kind of thing or will it melt the stock mag switch?

Looks like I need to figure out how to gracefully fit 12 NiMH batts together.... does FM have 12AA holders/hosts available right now? That should fit in a bored 3D mag. Of course, it would be nice to use 12 SubCs for higher capacity, wonder how hard it would be to design a light that would hold that...?


----------



## mdocod (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm guessing it's a 10,000 hour xenon?


----------



## mzzj (Nov 13, 2007)

> Whoa... seriously? 14.2V @ a current draw slightly higher than 5A gave you more than 8000 bulb-lumens? Good HEAVENS! Well, where to begin...


Yea right, that would be 100lm/w :nana:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

Exciting isn't it!

The main reason for this somewhat early released hotwire is cost. $3.50 per bulb is alot less than what have paid for some other recent released mods.

14.2v at the pins in kiu socket powered at the bench, measured by Fluke DMM vbulb are all the measurements listed below.

It is a G4 bi-pin halogen with 8.86mm diameter, reasonable priced can afford to work it up and play around. 

I got 5A reading from my analog, someone else measured 7A. My analog moto AC, CC bench supply may be out of calibration but measuring the vbulb with Fluke DMM should be fairly accurate. So, the bulb is still in the workup stage. 

Considering the recent advances in thermal management, running 9A bulbs in bipin adaptors utilizing said management techs, pedistals are not melting so I'm not planning on using anything else.

Mag switches will be as effective as modded. To run 9A with moded stock switch reducing resistance and at the same time reducing amount of heat produced not only increases vbulb but doesn't melt down the plastic switch.

I like batteries that don't sag much and have flat discharge curves so have switched over most of my mods to run on A123's or Emolis. Because of the flat discharge curve only need a $1 NTC to bring down overhead voltage to meet bulbs specs. Such as 5761 with 2x emoli + NTC 8.2-3vbat and 6.9vbulb.

4x Emoli = 16.8vbat fresh charge, 14.8v nominal will work with NTC and post the results. 4 Emoli fit in 5C [email protected] form which I like. 4xA123=14.4vbat fresh charge, 13.2v nominal again will fit in 5C.

12 subC's don't know, sounds large. I did 4px5s 18650 can fit in FM elephant with extension. 20 18650 could fit, I stoped somewhat short of 20

So if you want run time, emoli or A123 will give you I think the smallest form factor. 4x emoli fit 5C mod with 26700mah and say 7A is 7000/26700x60=22.8min run. What size would be needed for Ni Mh of same run time? At least 3D, tri maybe quad bore, which is same length as 4C. 

Where to get them? Ask AW for the chinese mystery bulb as it has become affectionately know.

happy modding jim



Daekar said:


> Whoa... seriously? 14.2V @ a current draw slightly higher than 5A gave you more than 8000 bulb-lumens? Good HEAVENS! Well, where to begin...
> 
> What bulb is it?
> What did you get it?
> ...


----------



## mdocod (Nov 13, 2007)

Something still seems very hairy here, 8000 lumens from a source of around 80 watts just doesn't happen with incans as far as I am aware, that's LED efficiency territory, 4000 lumens would be believable in some cases.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 13, 2007)

How, pray tell , did you come up with > 8,000 Lumens? I would think the start of the Destructive Bulb Testing would start bringing reality to how we present and view our bulbs.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

I conservatively based that on the newest hotrater version. Amazing!


14.40 vbat 14.12vbulb 9.33A 131.8w 8,152b lumen 5,299tlumen 




mdocod said:


> Something still seems very hairy here, 8000 lumens from a source of around 80 watts just doesn't happen with incans as far as I am aware, that's LED efficiency territory, 4000 lumens would be believable in some cases.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lux as I recall you used the same hot rater.



LuxLuthor said:


> How, pray tell , did you come up with > 8,000 Lumens? I would think the start of the Destructive Bulb Testing would start bringing reality to how we present and view our bulbs.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

How do you figure 80w from 14.2v 7A? The HR figured 9A so still is a work in progress.

The lattest ver. of the HR, i have heard, uses real life results to adjust the formula. The older version of HR showed 12,000 blumen. 

Lux I've actually look at around 11,000 lumens before as I know you have. Why don't you get some of these little mystery bulbs from AW and let us know.




mdocod said:


> Something still seems very hairy here, 8000 lumens from a source of around 80 watts just doesn't happen with incans as far as I am aware, that's LED efficiency territory, 4000 lumens would be believable in some cases.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 13, 2007)

JJ, what I'm getting at is the Hotrater is not yet accurate. I'm in conversations with AWR to get it right, but that has not happened yet. 

The Osram bulbs for example do not even have a specified amp reading at their default xx Volt xx Watt listing for us to even know the values to put into a spreadsheet until we tested it. Then the measured Lux can begin to allow us to find Hotrater that is more accurate, and at the very least compare bulbs against each other, and what I believe are more reliable claims with WA bulbs. 

Promoting a new bulb by some other generic company into a projected lumen rating with no REAL data points is just meaningless speculation. If you look at the measurements I did of the TopBulb generic, it clearly shows that tolerating higher voltage is not translating into higher lumens.

I sent a PM to AW to ask him about this mystery bulb. I would be willing to measure the Lux the same way...and see how it stacks up to our other 6V bulbs...including the Sveltila Tungsram version which I appreciate you sending. 

Right now I'm testing the run time of the Osram 64430 at 10V to see when it burns up.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lux, how is it you can speak for AWR? In other threads you use the HR ,don't know what verison and here it's questionable?



LuxLuthor said:


> JJ, what I'm getting at is the Hotrater is not yet accurate. I'm in conversations with AWR to get it right, but that has not happened yet.
> 
> The Osram bulbs for example do not even have a specified amp reading at their default xx Volt xx Watt listing for us to even know the values to put into a spreadsheet until we tested it. Then the measured Lux can begin to allow us to find Hotrater that is more accurate, and at the very least compare bulbs against each other, and what I believe are more reliable claims with WA bulbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 13, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Lux, how is it you can speak for AWR? In other threads you use the HR ,don't know what verison and here it's questionable?



Unbeknownst (? sp) to many there have been at least 4 revisions of the Hotrater betwen AWR and myself. 3 more in the last week....and I just got off the phone with him again before writing this. So I can now say with 100% certainty that I am speaking for him and me.

Here is the reality of the Hotrater as it has always been used up until we had some real testing done this week:*The Hotrater, based upon the WA website URL voltage/amp derived formulas has NEVER been remotely accurate once you went beyond about 20% overdrive...and even that was ONLY with WA designed bulbs.*​No one had any real basis upon which to discuss various bulb overdrive predictions, and it really became a case of "The Emperor Has No Clothes," if you remember that famous story. Again, the original Hotrater using WA derived formulas with no verification to see if there was actually any correlation with our overdrive claims.

It was never accurate that Osram bulbs could have their formulas derived from a default watt/voltage assumed amp reading. Look at my measured amps for some of the Osram bulbs at their default 6V & 12V categories. 

Then the next assumption is if you increase the volts, and supply adequate amps (which many lights and batteries do not provide), that the lumens will increase according to the WA formulas.

 Go look at the actual measured Lux of the TopBulb and Osram versions of the 64430. To a large degree, the manufacturers actually determine what output quality at a given voltage a bulb delivers. *For that matter, look at the real measured Lux and compare to Hotrater predicted "Bulb Lumens" for any of the 19 bulbs that I have tested so far. For the FIRST TIME we now have evidence of how meaningless the Hotrater has been.*

I will freely admit that in the past, like everyone, I was tossing around meaningless Hotrater lumens...because....hey...well everyone else was touting the Hotrater predictions so why not.  It was never remotely accurate beyond using it for about 20% overdriving of WA bulbs only. Now we can make a real predictor...and it will have different formulas for different bulb types....and maybe even different formulas for various bulbs by a given manufacturer.

When the tests are done, I will be completely revising my "Most powerful maglite mods" ranking and reported lumens. Suffice it to say that until now, there was no integrity to the reported bulb lumens of hardly any of the incan lights we were overdriving. About the only valid thing that could have been said previously is a given bulb appears brighter than another bulb....never mind trying to find the "sweet spot" optimal setup for a given bulb involving the volts, amps, reflector type, beam shape/hotspot.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow Lux, I have to admit I haven't been paying enough attention to your bulb testing thread - I'm going to have to go read the whole thing. I speak for myself and I'm sure others when I say I greatly appreciate all the effort you're going through to test those bulbs and develop formulas! If I felt like I could contribute, I would, but I fear you're in over my little head. :shrug: Looking forward to the test results and hotrater revisions!


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

What is painfully apparent is people have made big $ promoting hotwires that require regulation, expensive out of production bulbs, or a cottage industry to test them. 

Show a $3.50 bulb that might require a $1.00 NTC and pages are written about integrity. 

That AW released this bulb for testing speak to integrity, as would not make him more money requiring a driver.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm sad you are taking this so personally. I am not saying your AW bulb is a bad bulb. I'm saying using the Hotrater, now that data has shown it to be totally meaningless is no longer accurate or useful. 

The facts are the facts...and claims of 8,000 lumens are meaningless. 

Having choices, and using affordable bulbs is perfectly fine. This is not about disparaging you or AW with his bulb, or others using a NTC. What my comments are about based on testing results over the last week is lets finally bring some objectivity, and not keep making the same meaningless lumen claims that we have all been making for years.

I welcome anyone to test my results with the same platform...which is why I posted images of my setup, and described it publicly. I don't give a rat's fanny which bulb/battery/light someone selects...but I do now know for the first time that there is not a reliable correlation of a bulb's performance based on the WA based Hotrater.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lux,

How ready you are to posts your doubts, laying claiming to some new found intellectual integrity then tell me I am taking this personally. Now you change your tune from you first post. You might want to proof read your posts.

Gave the source of bulb I did so might check it out yourself. AW released this one he could have kept it overseas, not going to make money needing a driver. 

I suggest intellectual integrity would include a testing before posting ones doubts in a rather dimissive manner. Repeatable results are what pass for science today.




LuxLuthor said:


> I'm sad you are taking this so personally. I am not saying your AW bulb is a bad bulb. I'm saying using the Hotrater, now that data has shown it to be totally meaningless is no longer accurate or useful.
> 
> The facts are the facts...and claims of 8,000 lumens are meaningless.
> 
> ...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 14, 2007)

8000 bulb lumens? Off of a 14.2V hotwire? I don't think so.
:thinking:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Nov 14, 2007)

Good news. AW is sending me four of them to test. 

My comments are based on knowing that you determined >8,000L from voltage which I now know is meaningless. 

Again, for everyone to begin to understand, the value of a bulb is not based upon how many volts it can be overdriven. I won't say any more in this thread, as I can see there is not an interest in using results of actual tests vs. Hotrater predictions. This is not about someone making money...or having to use a regulated driver. God knows how much I have already spent on testing bulbs.

I'll say a prayer over our differences.

Peace out, my friend.:candle:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

Would you believe 11,000 off a 20v hotwire?



PhantomPhoton said:


> 8000 bulb lumens? Off of a 14.2V hotwire? I don't think so.
> :thinking:


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

Lux, you missed my point friend. I am calling you on your bad behavior it not about the HR, it's about you from your first post. Most people don't respond well to ridicule.

"How, pray tell , did you come up with > 8,000 Lumens? I would think the start of the Destructive Bulb Testing would start bringing reality to how we present and view our bulbs."




LuxLuthor said:


> Good news. AW is sending me four of them to test.
> 
> My comments are based on knowing that you determined >8,000L from voltage which I now know is meaningless.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

edited


----------



## mdocod (Nov 14, 2007)

> How do you figure 80w from 14.2v 7A?



well.. your original post clearly states something to the effect of 5A in the 12.X range.. so I was just taking the logical step to around 7A for something like 14V...since you didn't list a current at 14V in that post...

you also stated this: 


> I got 5A reading from my analog, someone else measured 7A. My analog moto AC, CC bench supply may be out of calibration but measuring the vbulb with Fluke DMM should be fairly accurate. So, the bulb is still in the workup stage.



so I assumed 7A was the agreed upon probable measurement.. but then in the very next sentence you start talking 9A....

I'm not trying to take a stab at ya or anything.... please relax and realize that we are all very excited about this possability and all a little quick to read what you are saying....

assuming 14.2V and 9.33A, that's about 60lm/w, which is actually possible with some IRC stuff coming out, and the way those IRCs rate is very weird, very much in-line with the overdrive capability and "spread out" behavior of these lamp types... So that's what I am betting the mystery bulb is... (just guessing kinda)


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

Excitement is usually fun.

14.2vx7A=99.4w Hope someone buys some and tests them.


----------



## Bushman5 (Nov 14, 2007)

^ will this bulb work in a Mag85, metal reflector, brass/ceramic bi-pin PR insert, stock switch and 9 nimh AA batts? 

what lumens can i expect in above setup, with this new bulb?

how much for the bulbs? and how many do you have?


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't have the bulbs for sale. See AW for this bulb, refered to as "mystery chinese bulb." The bulbs I have are not for sale as still working up the mod. I posted this thread initially to give the oppertunity for anyone to get in on working up a mod. It is fun, usually. 

Lumen rating can be helpful in comparison to known lumen rated bulbs. For instance, you have a 1185 depending how it is moded will give different amounts of lumens. But it is a known reference point. You can probably see the difference in another that is twice as bright, even if it's lumen measurement by a meter shows its not that before stated lumen output. Only starts to make a difference if you don't have known reference point. I don't care if my light is 1500 or 2500 lumens, what I care about is having a idea of how bright it is. Comparing apples to apples gives valid results. Auto low beam is I believe a 35-40w halogen. Has a different reflector than a flash light but it is a good reference point.
A 90w halogen flashlight mod will be twice as bright. It's the twice I care about not the 90w.

So, your question is how many lumens? The lattest hot rater version shows 8,000lumen. it is the same hot rater showing 1,285 lumens for 1185. May look like 6 maybe x as bright as 1185. Again it is only $3.50 why not try it. And if not eventually I'll post my results here.

Looks like this bulb a G4 bi-pin is pulling maybe 9A max and your mod as described probably, the thing won't melt, work with some added ceramic insulation around the pedistal. It is rated 6v bulb 9xAA= 12.6v fresh charge. Haven't done enough testing to determine if might need a soft start. For $3.50 apiece you can have the fun of finding out. and if you need a NTC I'll help you out.

jim



Bushman5 said:


> ^ will this bulb work in a Mag85, metal reflector, brass/ceramic bi-pin PR insert, stock switch and 9 nimh AA batts?
> 
> what lumens can i expect in above setup, with this new bulb?
> 
> how much for the bulbs? and how many do you have?


----------



## JimmyM (Nov 14, 2007)

jimjones3630 said:


> Would you believe 11,000 off a 20v hotwire?


That sounds like the claim I made using the "new" version of the hotrater for the 64458 bulb.
That was the only tool I had to estimate bulb lumens and I said how I got that number. 11000 lumens from a ~210W source is in the 52lm/W range. That's kind of high so perhaps the calculated 11,000 lm number is too high.
I will stand behind my claim that it is one bad-a** bulb.


----------



## Daekar (Nov 14, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> Good news. AW is sending me four of them to test.



This is good. We'll have yet another bulb option, real test results, a refined hotrater, and who knows what else. If this bulb turns out to be as good as it sounds, the OP might've found something big. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

I've sent payment for 2 bulbs so hopefully they'll be in my hands in a few weeks so I can play around.... I am just too curious... I'm thinking 12AA cells with no resistance mods, maybe eneloops... thinking after sag and resistance might get ~13V at the bulb and make for a pretty impressive hotwire. It may be 8000 lumen at 14+V but probably only 2.5 hours life or something that won't survive long... So... I'm thinking a target voltage around 13V might last long enough to be worth it.


----------



## DMC (Nov 15, 2007)

BTW, here is a reverse engineering of JJ's values with AWR's Hotrater predictor

"14.40 vbat 14.12vbulb 9.33A 131.8w 8,152 b lumen 5,299 tlumen"





According to the Hotrater predictor the bulb at 14.12V needs to have a design at 6V of over 100,000 Hrs and a CCT of under 2800 Kelvin (very very warm white?). This was determined by computing for 6V with the lifetime of one hour and the melting point on tungsten (3695 Kelvin) at 14.12V.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 15, 2007)

DMC well done, very well done.




DMC said:


> BTW, here is a reverse engineering of JJ's values with AWR's Hotrater predictor
> 
> "14.40 vbat 14.12vbulb 9.33A 131.8w 8,152 b lumen 5,299 tlumen"
> 
> ...


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

so the 60lm/w 8000+ lumen output occurs at an approximated 1 hour life.... Sounds to me like this will be better implemented in the 11-12V range where it will have 10-30 hours estimated life: At 12V it would still be about 5000 bulb lumens with an efficiency of ~50 lumen/w and a power consumption of about 100W. Seems good to me!

This is all still very speculative if you ask me though, we'd have to see some actual lite-box comparisons to see if the re-rating is even working on this bulb.. Keep in mind that the farther from design voltage you re-rate a bulb, the more accuracy is lost.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 15, 2007)

At 12v on the bench this little bulb was blazing, stunningly bright white white color temp.

Perception is crititcal to analytical thinking not only in persuit of science but makes a difference in how we live day to day. People can be convenced and have sincere beliefs and be sincerely wrong. Perceptions are not truth or fact. Some argue each person does have individual truth and what is true for them is just as valid as any truth. If this was true in science nothing could be verified or confirmed by repeatable results.

Whatever endeavor one persues the ability to taken in varried facts and even contradicting facts without forming an opinion allows reason to: continue noting observeable facts; notice apparent relationships between the facts; make informed decisions. 

From the snail's perception having crawled upon the turtle's back, wooo hooo slow down I get dizzy at this speed.


----------



## mdocod (Nov 15, 2007)

IMO it's just nice to find a lamp in this wattage class that's low on the voltage requirements and easy on the pocketbook, makes things easier.... even if we only drive it to 4000 lumen it's still going to be a convenience to have access to more cheaper bulbs for hotwire mods. Hats off to AW, hope to see a sales thread running when we get a few configurations figured out. 

I think this might be a NIMH direct drive configuration that works. 

1. 3D mag, 9 high current AAs like elite 1700s. +switch resistance mod. rest cells off charger for an hour or so. Output should be ~5000BL initially, leveling off to around 4000B-L as the cells settle down, runtime around 10 minutes. around 90-100W operating range. 40+ lumen/W.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 15, 2007)

Bet there are many battery confirguation. 

Last time wrote AW my understanding is he has them, a sales thread probable would get more of them into moders hands. The thrill for me is working up the bulb. My method of late is start with too much volts for the bulb, have some overhead volts. Then work getting voltage below the flash point.


----------



## DMC (Nov 15, 2007)

mdocod,
Really don't know what the life and CCT values of the bulb. Was just trying to use the minimum value for life (1 hour) and maximum value for CCT (melting point of tungsten) at 14.12V and see what the AWR's Hotrate predictor would require at 6V (the design point). If the values were reasonable then it's show time! 

Later,
David



mdocod said:


> so the 60lm/w 8000+ lumen output occurs at an approximated 1 hour life.... Sounds to me like this will be better implemented in the 11-12V range where it will have 10-30 hours estimated life: At 12V it would still be about 5000 bulb lumens with an efficiency of ~50 lumen/w and a power consumption of about 100W. Seems good to me!
> 
> This is all still very speculative if you ask me though, we'd have to see some actual lite-box comparisons to see if the re-rating is even working on this bulb.. Keep in mind that the farther from design voltage you re-rate a bulb, the more accuracy is lost.


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 19, 2007)

Using AW's ver1 driver with fix, the soft start works well with this bulb and 3x Emoli cells freshly charged to 12.6vbat in a 4C host using one AW cell extensions. Vbulb 11.45v after sereral seconds watching the voltage slowly rise as designed and settled.

Even AW's flashing mode, which is non soft start, vin = vout, did not instant flash this Chinese mystry.



above with aspherical lens

below with Borofloat lens



pic is left to right mystry bulb 3x Emoli cells 12.6vbat 11.45vbulb, Osram 62138 100w 3x Emoli cells vbat 12.5v, vbulb 12.2v and Philips 5761 35w 2x Emoli cells with NTC, vbat 8.3v, vbulb 6.9. These two bulbs chosen as I have used both alot and the Osram is around twice as bright as 5761 at this voltage. hopefully ceiling bounce will show differences.

11.45vbulb is outstanding, certainly room to push up and at 11.45v bulb life will be extended.

Like the color temp of C.M. bulb white white white, blinded by the light.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Nov 19, 2007)

If CMB, and 62138 were both on 3 Emoli's why was the V bulb on the CMB a lot lower than the 138? Did you have an NTC in the CMB?


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 19, 2007)

Good question. CMB on AW's ver.1 driver. With AW's ver1 no NTC needed as it limits vbulb about same amount as our favorite NTC.



Raoul_Duke said:


> If CMB, and 62138 were both on 3 Emoli's why was the V bulb on the CMB a lot lower than the 138? Did you have an NTC in the CMB?


----------



## jimjones3630 (Nov 19, 2007)

Looking over indoor ceiling pics seemed odd 62138 looked simuliar to 5761 in color temp and brightness.

Outside shot first of 62138 with aspherical lens. Looking familiar now.





CMB with aspherical lens. Thinking the indoor shot with camera on the left of the 3 lights affected unfavorable the two on the right.


----------



## Jenova (Dec 10, 2007)

i'm no expert at all this watts etc but looking at a few of the ratings 
this bulb would be better than the wa1185 running in a 3d mag (9aa to 3d) + resistance mods 

??


----------



## Pyzon (Dec 10, 2007)

So what conclusions have you reached about this bulb ?


----------



## mdocod (Dec 10, 2007)

still waiting on my bi-pin adapter to come in. Apparently it's on the wrong side of china. I've got a 9AA>3D (my custom design) loaded with eneloops waiting to give this bulb a whirl, I think this will be a good drive level for it.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been waiting too. Thanks for the update... even if there's nothing to report yet. I still don't believe there's gonna be ~8000 lumens at 14-15 volts but I would love to eat my words. Looks like the bulb life will be too short around that voltage anyway, but perhaps an 11 or 12 AA setup will be nice and bright.


----------



## petrev (Dec 11, 2007)

My Readings

*AW CMB*
3x E-Moli AW-CSS Driver
11.0V @ 6.9A(Clamp-Meter)

Brighter than my 2x CLion SF-M6 but not as white ! Smaller tighter Hot-Spot with somewhat ragged spill.
The beam on the SF-M6 is just beautiful for real world use ! and the 5761 makes it brighter than std. MN21 HOLA with surprisingly similar smooth beam.


*WA 1185*
3x CLion DD
11.0V @ 3.45A(Clamp)

CMB is slightly brighter on my meter but not as white as the 1185.
Not getting the massive difference that LL's measurements gave (200:100 LL-lux) but my CMB is only using 6.9A at 11V as opposed to LL's 7.4A

Pete


*UPDATE *

*AW CMB*
4x A123 AW C-SS Driver
12.3V @ 7.3A

This is really quite nice and bright and white - Don't know how long it will last even with the SoftStarter ?
Needs at least an MOP for a reasonably smooth beam and has a really nice bright hot spot.

Would suit the JM-SST driver with a little bit of trim ! probably.


----------



## petrev (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi 

Added above . . .

*UPDATE *

*AW CMB*
4x A123 AW C-SS Driver
12.3V @ 7.3A

This is really quite nice and bright and white - Don't know how long it will last even with the SoftStarter ?
Needs at least an MOP for a reasonably smooth beam and has a really nice bright hot spot.

Would suit the JM-SST driver with a little bit of trim ! probably.

Pete


----------



## mdocod (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok I've got the bulbs, and a KAI bi-pin adapter (the new version that he just released)...

I've set it up on 9 AA eneloops in a prototype adapter.

I'm getting ~8.6V at the bulb at about 6.25A.... I DEFINITELY have some resistance issues to work out for sure. It's performing, but it's nothing spectacular, I'm going to guess around 1500 (+/-a few hundred) bulb lumens at around 3250K(+/-25K) with about 54 watts power consumption. It's noticeably brighter than my ROP, but the ROP burns noticeably whiter. 

The mag host I'm using is completely unmodified resistance wise, and is VERY old, so is probably worse off than it would be otherwise. The cells have also been resting for a few weeks. I'm going to address some of my known resistance problems and see where I am at... By looking at SilverFoxes graphs, One ought to be able to get ~10V to this bulb on 9 eneloops, which by my estimates and calculations and observations of luxluthors destructive tests would put it at about 2700 bulb lumen (+/- a few hundred), 3375K (+/-25K), 70 watts, (a very reasonable 38.6 lumen/watt), And I'm going to humbly estimate 10-20 hours bulb life with typical usage and no soft start. 

So, for folks with high current capable cells, and a desire to upgrade their 1185 setup (or other 9 cell situation), ideally in conjunction with some resistance mods, This seems to me like a very appealing change. Sure this sucker will run like a stolen car in that 11-12V range, but Some users are looking for a reliable, simple, cheap setup. I mean, what's the point of finding a nice cheap bulb if we are just going to design expensive complicated setups that burn through the cheap bulb like flames through pine needles.


----------

